# Detailing World Meet - ALL WELCOME



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi all,

Date provisionally Sunday 22nd September!

As approved by Whizzer I'm looking to start a DW meet.

Location will be at Caffeine and Machine.!

Please see attached the Website for the location. I will be contacting with regards to numbers 

https://caffeineandmachine.com

The address is

The Houndshill
Banbury Road
Ettington
Warwickshire
CV37 7NS

Parking is £5 but I will contact as to what is included on a group session of 8+

Please file a list accordingly.

I am hoping this can be a large meet so will contact suppliers. We could then run our own arrive and shine etc but it will be more of a friendly get together.

------------------------///-------------------

Provisional names for Sunday 22nd September!

1. Alfieharley1
2. DetailR
3. Kristian87
4. Gashead
5. Pee
6. AstorMatt
7. Summit Detailing **Ticket Pre-Booked**
8. Mark R5
9. ODK Dan
10. -Kev-
11. Virgiltracey
12. Bertythegreat
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

Well up for this. Seen other events go on at that place & it does look good.

I'm out of the country for 2 of the sundays in sep, but if it falls on a date when I'm here I'll be there!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Yep I'd be up for this too. Only Sunday I can't do in Sept is the 15th as I'll be on holiday but any other and I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just no high profile "boy racer" crashes please. :lol:

Best of luck.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd be interested but I don't fancy driving for about 140 miles just for a couple of hours or so. I'll see how this thread pans out.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm interested 

I'll try and get Dan of ODK fame to come along too.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd be interested depending on which Sunday?..

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I could be up for this as I’ve always fancied a visit to caffeine and machine


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck- distance is a prob for me, but who knows where the kitten wants to wander?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Got a busy September, but I may be up for this.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay guys I’m thinking the 22nd September gives us plenty of time.

Okay get your names on the list 

Sunday 22nd September

1.alfieharley1


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll say yes to the 22nd... as long as I can function. 
We're doing the London to Brighton off road bike ride the day before


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I’ll update the original post with names of who is provisional for the 22nd


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

Count me in for 22nd


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Okay guys I'm thinking the 22nd September gives us plenty of time.
> 
> Okay get your names on the list
> 
> ...


What will the times be Alfie?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys if I was you I would check with them first on dates as sometimes events on , only certain block tickets available, as you don’t want to rock up and be turned away that has happened.
I was down from Scotland few weeks back on a Friday was very busy, loved the place but had the better half big mistake that was, just not her thing.
Great idea and good luck with the meet


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't make 22nd...


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What will the times be Alfie?


I am thinking from 11am onwards but I will get in touch and call them tomorrow


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

RandomlySet said:


> I can't make 22nd...


That sucks mate  try and juggle around some bits


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Stick my name down as its only 5 miles away.


Be rude not to


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I could do the 22nd


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

5.Pee


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Added!  we need more guys come on


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Would love to go but i live in devon

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

rob267 said:


> Would love to go but i live in devon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No excuse


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Alfieharley1 said:


> No excuse


 i know. Sorry

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

Add me to the list please


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Currently have 6. We need 8+ for a group booking but I was hoping for 15-20+. I have emailed them so just awaiting a update


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok here for the 22nd.

cheers,

Chris


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Yep, another for the 22nd!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Also may have another but still need more guys  anyone else looking to attend?


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Virgil Tracey lives a few hundred yards away from me he might be interested?
Not seen him on so may be on holiday.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Im up for this :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Possibly, although not exactly five mins from me lol


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Gas head said:


> Virgil Tracey lives a few hundred yards away from me he might be interested?
> Not seen him on so may be on holiday.


Cheers Gas Head, yep i'd be down for this one, I was only up there yesterday morning!


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

i might pop up as its fairly local to me, depends on my shifts at work, but if im off and weathers good ill come over


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> Cheers Gas Head, yep i'd be down for this one, I was only up there yesterday morning!


No probs, give me a shout if you want to share a car and go up in my rot box.

May make it easier parking wise?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Gas head said:


> No probs, give me a shout if you want to share a car and go up in my rot box.
> 
> May make it easier parking wise?


how rotty are we talking? :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Definately can't make this one....


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> how rotty are we talking? :lol:


Very, been in garage almost a month for odds and sods, at least it will be better than the S*&^ty Scirocco.

only kidding! its a 2 seater, rear wheel drive, mid front engine thing, at least the stereos good! if not the exhaust notes good.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok had confirmation we are fine to go. We will head there for 11am. We can either pre book your own tickets at £10 each or £5 each. Please use there Website. 

Are we looking to do a arrive and shine etc or just a meet? Im sure Dan at ODK will bring a few bits


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Ok had confirmation we are fine to go. We will head there for 11am. We can either pre book your own tickets at £10 each or £5 each. Please use there Website.
> 
> Are we looking to do a arrive and shine etc or just a meet? Im sure Dan at ODK will bring a few bits


I'm not fussed either way mate. I won't have much of a chance to detail the RS before hand but if others want an arrive and shine then I shall happily partake :thumb:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

For anyone that's not been there you will be parking on either gravel or grass, so not too suited for an arrive and shine!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Ok had confirmation we are fine to go. We will head there for 11am. We can either pre book your own tickets at £10 each or £5 each. Please use there Website.
> 
> Are we looking to do a arrive and shine etc or just a meet? Im sure Dan at ODK will bring a few bits


Ticket pre-booked:thumb:

No time or inclination for arrive and shine malarkey - just park up, coffee, chat, cars = job done:car:

cheers,

Chris


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Ok had confirmation we are fine to go. We will head there for 11am. We can either pre book your own tickets at £10 each or £5 each. Please use there Website.
> 
> Are we looking to do a arrive and shine etc or just a meet? Im sure Dan at ODK will bring a few bits


I shall bring some products, no problem :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Ticket pre-booked:thumb:
> 
> No time or inclination for arrive and shine malarkey - just park up, coffee, chat, cars = job done:car:
> 
> ...


Same here tbh


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok so no arrive and shine due to the parking areas but it will be a great day. Please pre book your areas if you wish. Dan ODK I would recommend contacting them directly maybe able to do a little set up ? 

I’ll also contact whizzer about DW goodies


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Ok so no arrive and shine due to the parking areas but it will be a great day. Please pre book your areas if you wish. Dan ODK I would recommend contacting them directly maybe able to do a little set up ?
> 
> I'll also contact whizzer about DW goodies


What's the advantage of pre booking a spot rather than turning up?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

pee said:


> What's the advantage of pre booking a spot rather than turning up?


Here you go bud, This is direct from Caffeine and Machine 

There is a parking fee if you choose to visit on a weekend/bank holiday. We have a limited number of pre-bookable car parking spaces available each day during the weekend. You will need to follow the link below in order to choose your day and make your £10 payment per vehicle. In exchange, you will be given an item of C&M merchandise upon arrival, which can either be kept or exchanged for a non-alcoholic drink on the day.

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/caffeine-machine-pre-booked-parking-tickets-58606852674

Alternatively, you are welcome to come along on the day and pay a £5 car parking fee upon arrival however parking spaces are available on a first come, first served basis. In exchange, you will be given an item of C&M merchandise upon arrival, which can either be kept or exchanged for a non-alcoholic drink on the day.

Motorbikes are currently not required to pay a fee to park.

Hope to meet you here at C&M very soon!


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Just on a side note, is anyone after a PDG? I have a Blue tech MGR-11-S-AL that is surplus to requirements, I can bring it along if anyone has been wanting a gauge?


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

virgiltracey said:


> Just on a side note, is anyone after a PDG? I have a Blue tech MGR-11-S-AL that is surplus to requirements, I can bring it along if anyone has been wanting a gauge?


How much are you thinking mate?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Mark R5 said:


> How much are you thinking mate?


£50 and a double espresso?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Bought my ticket, are we parked together? If anyone wants me to bring any orders let me know or order on the website and put shipping as collect from store and shoot me an email or message. I will bring some product samples on the day along with a new wax blend ive been working on if i can finish it in time. I will try to bring enough for everyone. I'm not going branded up so just look for the short, bald guy :lol:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Bought my ticket, are we parked together? If anyone wants me to bring any orders let me know or order on the website and put shipping as collect from store and shoot me an email or message. I will bring some product samples on the day along with a new wax blend ive been working on if i can finish it in time. I will try to bring enough for everyone. I'm not going branded up so just look for the short, bald guy :lol:


Sounds great, although i'd at least wear a badge, there was loads of people matching that description last time I was up there!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe i will wear an ODK tee then lol


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> Sounds great, although i'd at least wear a badge, there was loads of people matching that description last time I was up there!


can you wear the IR badge by any chance Virgil so we know who you are?

Ill be the one with the red carnation on lapel!


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Maybe i will wear an ODK tee then lol


I'll be the one Dan is carrying!

London to Brighton off road bike ride the day before so I'll be a bit wobbly :lol:

Shameless donation request if anyone would like to support us 

www.justgiving.com/ltb19


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

gas head said:


> can you wear the ir badge by any chance virgil so we know who you are?
> 
> Ill be the one with the red carnation on lapel!


f.a.b!


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> f.a.b!


Lol, nice one Virgil


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

Weather not looking to clever tomorrow, is everyone still planning on going?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Im still up for going


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Only just seen this thread, have to admit I'm tempted. 

28 miles from home, a guy from work just told me it's one of his favourite places to go, just sent me a photo of his work van outside :lol:

2 problems, I'm polishing scratches on my best friends company car, ready for return on Tuesday:buffer:, and I want to watch the Grand Prix at 14:10 :driver:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Myself and Matt from System Clenz will still be going, aiming to arrive around 0930, we'll be in a silver S-class.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

ill still be there, arriving around 11-12 after having some breakfast on the way. wont miss me turning up, its a tangerine scream focus ST :lol::driver:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Gas head and I are both here


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

I’m here too...trouble is...don’t know who anyone looks like...


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

What are you in matt?


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

Hubnut T-shirt...in teepee getting coffee


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

astormatt said:


> I'm here too...trouble is...don't know who anyone looks like...


You're looking for the dodgy looking people. :lol:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Me and gas head re in the main building I’m in black and a green cap


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

Where are you in main building Virgil? Had a quick look around couldn’t see anyone in green cap


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm here now too, grey/silvery hoodie! You can't miss me, I'm the really awkward one 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Good to meet up with Virgil earlier, we missed all the others and left just after 12pm when the heavens opened again, should have worn carnations so we all would know each other!
maybe we should try again at some point?


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

Well worth another shot, but agreed we should do something specific so we know who's from DW 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Couldn't make it due to the polishing work I was doing for my mate, but I'd love to get over there for a meet.
Looks a super cool place to hang out for a while and see some decent machinery.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Not much there today due to the weather usual stuff you see on the road normally, defo a more summer type place as not much to do inside.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How many turned up? Any pictures of the cars and day?


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Who knows Kerr, I know I was parked next to Virgil and the cars were on there own for most of the time in the corner like naughty schoolkids, that's about it, next time will spend more time there and take some photos to post.
Looking at the posts there were about 5 of us at varying times.
The premises should do more for car clubs, well at least sort out the parking.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

We were there, got there about 11.20am (2 blue bmws) parked at the top car park next to an Aston. We looked about but couldnt see anyone, shame the weather was not brilliant. Certainly need to plan another meet


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

I’d be interested in this if it were to happen again however I would be on the bmw gs as I’ve got rid of the nice car.


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

I am up for another meet if anyone else is?...think i saw Berty heading there as i left around 12..I take it the person who organised it didn’t show??


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I'd definitely be up for another one, Gas Head and I are local (and pretty much neighbours it turns out!) so i'm sure I can persuade him to come to another.

Would definitely be good to have a specific parking area planned or to have some sort of flag at a meeting point?


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

astormatt said:


> I am up for another meet if anyone else is?...think i saw Berty heading there as i left around 12..I take it the person who organised it didn't show??


Very good chance as I arrived just after 12 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

virgiltracey said:


> I'd definitely be up for another one, Gas Head and I are local (and pretty much neighbours it turns out!) so i'm sure I can persuade him to come to another.
> 
> Would definitely be good to have a specific parking area planned or to have some sort of flag at a meeting point?


I'm fairly local too as only in coventry so it's only 35-45 minute drive, and I agree a banner or a specific parking area could be beneficial for next time to make it a bit easier and take out the guess work

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Shame I missed this as I was working yesterday, I'm only up the road in Brum so woukd hopefully be able to make a meet providing I'm off. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> I'd definitely be up for another one, Gas Head and I are local (and pretty much neighbours it turns out!) so i'm sure I can persuade him to come to another.
> 
> Would definitely be good to have a specific parking area planned or to have some sort of flag at a meeting point?


Yep up for trying again.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Whizzer how about sending one of us a detailing world flag to use, would be great advertising with other car fanatics!


----------

